# Gravely manuals



## another Gravely fool (Sep 1, 2019)

I have a complete set of shop manuals starting with the L until the late 80's. Tractors, attachments, and undates. I'd love to get them out there for people to use. The only problem is there all on microfiche. Dose any one know how I can transfer these to digital without spending a fortune?


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

How many microfiche? And, how many images on each fiche?
JW


----------



## another Gravely fool (Sep 1, 2019)

There are seven rows with as many as 14 per row, 98 images on each sheet. There are about 120 sheets. That's almost 12k images.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Please look at this page: https://convertmymicrofilm.com/microfiche/ and tell me which type of microfiche you have.
thanks
JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Could be as much as $150 or as low as $90 based on some stale info I found on the interweb. If you want to take a picture of a page and post it here, (of a complete card -- not a single image on the microfiche), then I can forward it to a couple of companies I know and get a quote.

JW


----------



## another Gravely fool (Sep 1, 2019)

*Non Computer Generated Microfiche

I will post a picture later today *


----------



## another Gravely fool (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Excellent ... let me find out more costs for you.
JW


----------

